# Advice/opinions please? Could she be pregnant?



## sjmax (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys 

I'm sure she is probably in season but she has quite a big belly and her private parts look swollen and slightly separating? 

I can only upload one pic at a time I think using the attachment option.

Thanks


----------



## sjmax (Feb 28, 2011)

Another picture. I only bought her in August and so not sure about covering etc. I know it wouldn't have been intentional if she was. 

Thanks


----------



## sjmax (Feb 28, 2011)

Would really appreciate advice please as I really don't know and if people think she could be I will get the vet to check her!


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Impossible to say if she is or not from a pic, if you're unsure of her history then it is always best to find out sooner rather than later so you can plan a feed regime, foaling box etc. as so many imported mares are often chucked in herds with entires for shipping so it happens alot with folk getting a bogof foal! 
I'd get the vet out and do a rectal exam, if she was covered this year there is no way to tell from the outwards appearence of a mare as the foetus doesn't start to grow large until the last 3 months so a rectal/scan is the way to go, and some maiden mares don't show at all even days before they are due and some will still have seasons even when in foal so not always a sure sign either! 
If she was covered last year and she is due late this year you need to know asap to get some more condition on her and get her on a higher protein diet - a vet should be able to shake hooves with it if it's due this year and give you a vague idea of a due date so you can start t think of the months of sleepless nights and all the reading up you need to do!!!  Keep us posted on what the vet says, fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm curious if she was pregnant or not?


----------



## QueenMoo (Aug 3, 2014)

Certainly doesn't look in foal to me but you really cannot tell from a couple of pictures. You need a vet to come out,do bloods and/or a scan.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

QueenMoo said:


> Certainly doesn't look in foal to me but you really cannot tell from a couple of pictures. You need a vet to come out,do bloods and/or a scan.


This post is almost year old


----------

